# e-mail



## durkinjt (Nov 4, 2012)

I have Yahoo for my e-mails, have a group contact mail. I deleted two addresses's two weeks ago because they were changed, two weeks now I keep getting a failure message that they did not go thru, yet they were deleted. Anyone else ever had this problem? T.I.A. BTW using Win 8.1.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Check what you have in your _main_ list. Sometimes two changes are needed.


----------



## durkinjt (Nov 4, 2012)

Thanks for the reply, not sure what you mean by main list. Have checked all le e-mail addresses on my mail, they do not show up anywhere.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Main list would be your total Address Book (Contacts). Group would be the specific group. Make sure after changing you hit SAVE before backing out.


----------



## durkinjt (Nov 4, 2012)

Thanks Corday, I checked and neither e-mails are there or anywhere on my e-mail lists.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

I'm a little confused. Does this mean all is OK or it's sending to non-existent people (deleted addresses)? Finally, Yahoo makes suggestion based on frequent recipients. Make sure you don't select from the list as deleted accounts are still shown.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Try these suggestions: INFO: How to Manage Yahoo! Group Email Accounts


----------

